# New here



## Lana23 (May 30, 2010)

Hello everybody I'm Lana,23 and joined the forum to get ur opinion on some issues i've been having lately.I gave birth 3 months ago to a lil baby girl.Since then i've strated having problems with my bowel movements.Lately I've started passing mucus with gas and with the stool.Whenever the stool is more hard,there is always mucus.I can have loose stool in the morning and be constipated later during the same day.Also sometimes i have feeling like i have to go to the bathroom and nothing but gas and whitish mucus comes out.Sometimes,like now for instance,i have pressure just above my anus.I saw my family doctor who gave me Cholestyramine but i haven't started taking it.It says that patients who r hypothiroid should not take it and that it influences the quality of the breast milk.I don't know what to do.Should i seek another opinion?Does it sound like IBS for u or something else,more worrisome is going on?I fear cancer All the replays will be greatly appreciated.Thank you


----------

